# Considoring A New Insulin Cycle



## Contest (Oct 4, 2011)

Hey all,

I ran a 4 week insulin cycle at the beginning of the year which in my opinion was not overly successful due to my own wrong doings. I basically used 10iu of insulin pre-workout (6x per week) with only 25g of Vitargo, 25g of Creatine and 50g Whey.

I came to realize that my body had a high tolerance to insulin and as I was paranoid about gaining fat, my carb intake was not very high at all. In addition to this, I was also using 250mg of DNP. The end result of this cycle was that I ended up losing weight and shredding up very nicely even though my aim was to get bigger hence why I class this cycle an unsuccessful one lol.

Since then I have managed to add on size and stay lean using a very strict carb-cycling approach but today I had an interesting thought.

This is how I vary my carbs currently...

*Mon* - 25g (Rest day)

*Tue* - 200g (Legs + Biceps)

*Wed* - 600g (Chest)

*Thu* - 100g (Biceps + Triceps)

*Fri* - 100g (Rest day)

*Sat* - 600g (AM - Back + Squats + Biceps / PM - Shoulders)

*Sun* - 200g (Chest + Triceps)

I am now considering giving insulin another crack using the following protocol...

*Mon* - 100g

*Tue* - 600g (30iu insulin split into 3 separate doses)

*Wed* - 100g

*Thu* - 600g (30iu insulin split into 3 separate doses)

*Fri* - 100g

*Sat* - 600g (30iu insulin split into 3 separate doses)

*Sun* - 100g

*Will also be using...*


250mg DNP ED

100mcg T3

Test, Tren & EQ


*Notes...*


All my carbs will be complex and low GI

Will be using oats as opposed to dextrose or vitargo


I'm not 100% committing to this cycle yet but would like some feedback of what people think of it. Like always, my aim is to increase lean muscle tissue whilst keeping fat gains as minimal as possible.


----------



## Dux (Nov 29, 2011)

You'll need some fast acting carbs for after you pin the 'slin I'd have thought, and that many carbs, even slow burning ones, will make you feel very uncomfortable when used alongside DNP.

Why not do 4 weeks of slin, smash the carbs and calories, and then do 4 weeks of insulin?


----------



## Contest (Oct 4, 2011)

Dux said:


> You'll need some fast acting carbs for after you pin the 'slin I'd have thought, and that many carbs, even slow burning ones, will make you feel very uncomfortable when used alongside DNP.
> 
> Why not do 4 weeks of slin, smash the carbs and calories, and then do 4 weeks of insulin?


U mean smash the insulin for 4 weeks and then use DNP mate? :lol:

Well that is another option I can do. I'm just not sure how much fat I'll end up adding on from the above cycle.


----------



## BettySwallocks (Aug 1, 2012)

out of interest what are insulin gains like compared to aas? I've never actually seen any before and after pics from insulin use.


----------



## Contest (Oct 4, 2011)

BettySwallocks said:


> out of interest what are insulin gains like compared to aas? I've never actually seen any before and after pics from insulin use.


When I ran 10iu pre-workout with DNP, I saw no gains mate. Obviously this was my own fault as my carb intake was stupidly low but on the plus side, I did get super shredded.

The only thing that gets me paranoid about insulin is how people mention it can add on a lot of unnecessary fat.


----------



## Contest (Oct 4, 2011)

Just as another idea, would it be better if I did that cycle with 5iu of GH ED instead of 250mg of DNP?

@Pscarb

You may know a lot about this mate. Please enlighten us.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Contest said:


> U mean smash the insulin for 4 weeks and then use DNP mate? :lol:
> 
> Well that is another option I can do. I'm just not sure how much fat I'll end up adding on from the above cycle.


i would run 10iu x3 everyday for 4 weeks and not worry about fat then run test/tren/tbol for 6 weeks or onerip and up cardio so your constantly in a muscle building state or you just end up messing around .

i would run gh with slin aswell .


----------



## Dux (Nov 29, 2011)

Contest said:


> U mean smash the insulin for 4 weeks and then use DNP mate? :lol:
> 
> Well that is another option I can do. I'm just not sure how much fat I'll end up adding on from the above cycle.


Yeah, sorry.

Probably not that much fat, certainly nothing that some DNP wouldn't clear in no time.


----------



## Contest (Oct 4, 2011)

ewen said:


> i would run 10iu x3 everyday for 4 weeks and not worry about fat then run test/tren/tbol for 6 weeks or onerip and up cardio so your constantly in a muscle building state or you just end up messing around .
> 
> slin is all out mass .


Would you keep the daily carbs at 600g every day though mate or can I still do 100g and 600g days?

600g carb days = 6150 cals

100g carb days = 3070 cals

I know you have some good experience with insulin mate. In your opinion, does it really add on as much fat as people say it does?


----------



## RascaL18 (Nov 13, 2008)

I'm dying to try this insulin I have in my fridge but I'm a big fanny I don't want to die I'm far too good looking


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Contest said:


> Would you keep the daily carbs at 600g every day though mate?
> 
> I know you have some good experience with insulin mate. In your opinion, does it really add on as much fat as people say it does?


if anything i looked leaner probably due to adding more muscle .

if gaining fat worries you then slin isnt for you or atleast you wont get as much out of it .

i do think its the wrong time of year for you to run slin as coming up to summer you`ll no doubt want abz out so run it over the winter months gain as much size as you can then slowly recomp for next year .


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

RascaL18 said:


> I'm dying to try this insulin I have in my fridge but I'm a big fanny I don't want to die I'm far too good looking


jab it in your testicles then you be fine .


----------



## Contest (Oct 4, 2011)

ewen said:


> if anything i looked leaner probably due to adding more muscle .
> 
> if gaining fat worries you then slin isnt for you or atleast you wont get as much out of it .
> 
> i do think its the wrong time of year for you to run slin as coming up to summer you`ll no doubt want abz out so run it over the winter months gain as much size as you can then slowly recomp for next year .


What you're saying sounds quite promising mate. I'm a fairly lean person as it is much as you may of seen. I can tolerate a little bit of fat gain but just don't want to turn into a chubby mess lol.

Would you recommend using 5iu of GH ED alongside insulin mate?


----------



## RascaL18 (Nov 13, 2008)

Contest said:


> Would you keep the daily carbs at 600g every day though mate or can I still do 100g and 600g days?
> 
> 600g carb days = 6150 cals
> 
> ...


To be honest I think it's more of what you put in your mouth that will gain the fat rather than the slin, I think you need to bee strict on the 10g/1iu carbs and lower it of possible the minimise fat gain I bought a load of carb free maxi muscle rtds so I can use minimum carbs after the required ones by the slin jab


----------



## RascaL18 (Nov 13, 2008)

ewen said:


> jab it in your testicles then you be fine .


I don't have any!


----------



## Contest (Oct 4, 2011)

RascaL18 said:


> To be honest I think it's more of what you put in your mouth that will gain the fat rather than the slin, I think you need to bee strict on the 10g/1iu carbs and lower it of possible the minimise fat gain I bought a load of carb free maxi muscle rtds so I can use minimum carbs after the required ones by the slin jab


My tolerance was 0.25g per 1iu mate lol. I used Vitargo as my carb of choice and it got me no where in terms of gains lol.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Contest said:


> What you're saying sounds quite promising mate. I'm a fairly lean person as it is much as you may of seen. I can tolerate a little bit of fat gain but just don't want to turn into a chubby mess lol.
> 
> Would you recommend using 5iu of GH ED alongside insulin mate?


gh makes me tired so slin alongside it is a good idea .

if you start gaining too much fat drop the slin run clen/t3 up cardio and it`ll soon shift .

for gh split the dose into 2x 2iu am and afternoon/early evening .

some say run t3/4 with gh/slin ive tried it but not noticed any difference tbh .


----------



## Contest (Oct 4, 2011)

ewen said:


> gh makes me tired so slin alongside it is a good idea .
> 
> if you start gaining too much fat drop the slin run clen/t3 up cardio and it`ll soon shift .
> 
> ...


Just out of interest mate, have you ever ran DNP with insulin and do you also use Metformin by any chance?


----------



## RascaL18 (Nov 13, 2008)

ewen said:


> gh makes me tired so slin alongside it is a good idea .
> 
> if you start gaining too much fat drop the slin run clen/t3 up cardio and it`ll soon shift .
> 
> ...


how many times a day do you run slin?

give example of the protocol your using


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Contest said:


> Just out of interest mate, have you ever ran DNP with insulin and do you also use Metformin by any chance?


ive not touched dnp mate i would rather run 2g tren a day than take dnp .

no dont use met , im not sure where the whole 4 weeks on 4 off protocols come from as i know guys that have run 80iu ed long acting slin and not known to take fast or slow carbs but just ate plenty so they dont go hypo lol mad really .


----------



## Contest (Oct 4, 2011)

ewen said:


> ive not touched dnp mate i would rather run 2g tren a day than take dnp .
> 
> no dont use met , im not sure where the whole 4 weeks on 4 off protocols come from as i know guys that have run 80iu ed long acting slin and not known to take fast or slow carbs but just ate plenty so they dont go hypo lol mad really .


Do you watch your fat intake whilst using insulin? I've recently read a lot of stuff about watching fat intake during injection times is just a myth.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

RascaL18 said:


> how many times a day do you run slin?
> 
> give example of the protocol your using


first meal is porridge then hour later i use slin

12iu 3x day 4 weeks on 4 off .

soon as i jabbed start drinking the below shake

70g waxy maise

40g dextrose

50g protein

hour or so later big carb protein veg meal like a beef/chicken casserole

repeat with different meals .

last slin shot 9pm ish shake hour later meal then bed .


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Contest said:


> Do you watch your fat intake whilst using insulin? I've recently read a lot of stuff about watching fat intake during injection times is just a myth.


i put MCT oil in my shakes so no i dont .


----------



## Contest (Oct 4, 2011)

ewen said:


> i put MCT oil in my shakes so no i dont .


Did you initially start using insulin 3x per week as Ausbuilt recommended and then moved up to ED, or did you just jump on 7x per week straight away mate lol.


----------



## RascaL18 (Nov 13, 2008)

ewen said:


> first meal is porridge then hour later i use slin
> 
> 12iu 3x day 4 weeks on 4 off .
> 
> ...


what slin is it you use? ive got Humalog. do you use it pre or post work out? how long to notice the fullness from it?


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Contest said:


> Did you initially start using insulin 3x per week as Ausbuilt recommended and then moved up to ED, or did you just jump on 7x per week straight away mate lol.


lol no i did 3iu 2x day then went to 3 til i felt happy using it then increased to 5iu then 10iu , i knew if i had enough carbs and carried a bottle of lucozade with me i would be ok .


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

RascaL18 said:


> what slin is it you use? ive got Humalog. do you use it pre or post work out? how long to notice the fullness from it?


i use fast but i have fast long and mix lol

post workout always just incase blood sugar dropped when training , first jab i felt massive and looked fuller .


----------



## RascaL18 (Nov 13, 2008)

ewen said:


> i use fast but i have fast long and mix lol
> 
> post workout always just incase blood sugar dropped when training , first jab i felt massive and looked fuller .


I go to Tenerife in just short of 3 weeks im going to jab 40iu a hour before I get on the plane will I look good?


----------



## smithy33 (Apr 2, 2013)

what does insulin do for you when you inject it?? what gains do you get. i know its dangerous as f**k but don't really know what it does for muscle growth


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

RascaL18 said:


> I go to Tenerife in just short of 3 weeks im going to jab 40iu a hour before I get on the plane will I look good?


wait til your on the plane infact make sure its a budget airline and no food or drink onboard and you`ll look awesome mate


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

smithy33 said:


> what does insulin do for you when you inject it?? what gains do you get. i know its dangerous as f**k but don't really know what it does for muscle growth


shuttles nutrients to the muscles to aid repair/growth/recovery its the most anabolic hormone you can get .


----------



## RascaL18 (Nov 13, 2008)

ewen said:


> wait til your on the plane infact make sure its a budget airline and no food or drink onboard and you`ll look awesome mate


yesssss I can bang loads of totty aswell as its different area codes. is 40iu enough? and I defo wont eat don't want fat gains before holiday!


----------



## smithy33 (Apr 2, 2013)

ok, not something i would do. i think the aas that are available are goos enough for what i want. i suppose insulin takes you to the next level.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

smithy33 said:


> ok, not something i would do. i think the aas that are available are goos enough for what i want. i suppose insulin takes you to the next level.


thats a good rule of thumb mate , only use what you want for your goals , no point using too much when a bit is enough .


----------



## smithy33 (Apr 2, 2013)

thats it pal, i'm a greedy bugger anyway. i'm only just getting back into things and nothing happens overnight


----------



## jayDP (Jan 31, 2012)

If your doing fast acting slin through out the day the best way is to eat your carb meal then jab 4iu slin in to muscle 20 minutes after meal. No need for sugar carbs, just make sure your meal had at least 40g carbs

Pre workout slin is the best way I find, 15iu sub q and follow the "mike Arnold insluin protocol", basicly 3 shakes, pre, intra, post workout shake, loaded with hydro protein, bcaa, creatine, virtago, glutamine, turiene, beta ala, vit c, gplc, pottisium

Post workout slin is crap, it's too late

Hgh and/or tren is a good idea to keep fat at bay


----------



## Dux (Nov 29, 2011)

ewen said:


> first meal is porridge then hour later i use slin
> 
> 12iu 3x day 4 weeks on 4 off .
> 
> ...


Do you not bother with a post workout shot then mate?

I could just about fit in 3 x a day, but shots would be at roughly 10.30, 2, and 7 due to work.

I've only ever done 2 a day on training days only, post workout then just before my evening meal.

I can't help thinking I'm not getting as much out of slin as I should be.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

I train at 7 so 9pm shot is ny post workout one .


----------



## Dux (Nov 29, 2011)

ewen said:


> I train at 7 so 9pm shot is ny post workout one .


Ah right, got ya.

Do you do that every day for the 4 weeks you're using it, or training days only?


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Dux said:


> Ah right, got ya.Do you do that every day for the 4 weeks you're using it, or training days only?


Yeah everyday .


----------



## Dux (Nov 29, 2011)

ewen said:


> Yeah everyday .


Cheers mate, I'll give it a try when I start up my bulk in a few weeks


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Have a look on a slin thread by dazza . Jaydp laid out a protocol worth trying .


----------

